# Gym workouts and BS levels



## Carina1962 (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that if they do a gym workout their BS levels keep stable?  i have been going to the gym this last week cos i've got a free 7 day pass and thought i would take advantage of the offer and i've noticed that my levels have been quite good although i still don't know whether this is to do with what i have eaten or whether it is the workout that has done it.  Take for example yesterday, i know i had a high carb meal (50g chd on the label) and then went to the gym and then 2 hours later my BS was 7.8 and the rest of the week they have been low to mid 6's post-meals.  I just wondered if anyone else who does go to the gym have noticed an improvement in their levels or not?


----------



## vince13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes definately Carina.  Here in Somerset (I'm not sure how countrywide it is) we have a Doctor's referral scheme to the local Fitness Centre when you can get 16 weeks' membership for a reduced fee.  You are given a programme to work to and there is supervision when you are there - only downside is it is only 3 specific times a week (Monday 10-11.30 a.m. Thurs same and Fri 1-3.30 p.m.) so there is an influx of people at those times.

However I certainly noticed a difference in my BS levels on the days I did go and I have now taken up full membership so I can go when I want to rather than be limited by the hours given above.... and, to my surprise, I found it's fun and I get quite a buzz out of going which I never thought I would.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 2, 2010)

I exercise on the cheap (i.e. just walk for an hour after lunch every day).

I also do 30mins in the evening on a rowing machine (apart from this week because I clobbered my toe on a door jam and didn't want to put too much pressure on it --> walking on it was OK though).

When I've tested my BG it has rarely been over 6 at any time and the times that it was, were down to large carb meals out!

So, for me, diet and exercise have been fine.

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Apr 3, 2010)

Great to have a thread on type 2 and physical activity. I'm moving this to Exercise / Sport, in the hope more people will refer to it there in the future.


----------

